# Aerocycle Invasion, a one stop shop for pictures and info.



## OC54 (Jun 2, 2022)

Post-em up! Lets see whats out there. 
Complete or just parts. Original or repainted. Even recreations
or pictures you have collected over the years. 

The two in the center of photo are recreations.


----------



## Lonestar (Jun 2, 2022)

online pic from a shop kinda local to me...I have no idea how old the pic is...





It's killin' me! Look at it! It's yellin'  "Save me Lonestar!"


----------



## 1817cent (Jun 2, 2022)

Are you going to save him?


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 2, 2022)

Mine…


----------



## Lonestar (Jun 2, 2022)

1817cent said:


> Are you going to save him?



Hope to at least go down & check it out...I doubt I can afford it, but judging by how it's just sitting there all wonky-like, they don't know what they have...


----------



## biker (Jun 2, 2022)

.


----------



## OC54 (Jun 2, 2022)

Not mine or my picture but pretty cool.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 2, 2022)

Lonestar said:


> Hope to at least go down & check it out...I doubt I can afford it, but judging by how it's just sitting there all wonky-like, they don't know what they have...



He knows what he has! Another CABE member has visited. V/r Shawn


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jun 2, 2022)




----------



## OC54 (Jun 2, 2022)

If anyone has a better photo of these post them.
Thanks


----------



## tacochris (Jun 2, 2022)

OC54 said:


> Post-em up! Lets see whats out there.
> Complete or just parts. Original or repainted. Even recreations
> or pictures you have collected over the years.
> 
> ...



I have no horse in this race and a bank account too shallow to ever touch one BUT I wanted to ask:  By "recreation" do you mean an original one with a repop tank or a bike made complete from other parts and faux-tina? 
Just curious really....


----------



## ninolecoast (Jun 2, 2022)

I Would love to rescue that beautiful lady.


----------



## ninolecoast (Jun 2, 2022)

Both are mine....
@Jesse McCauley rescued the green one. I have most of the parts for it. Including what I guess is a “Kentucky” repop tank.


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 2, 2022)

@Aeropsycho


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 2, 2022)

@OC54 @cyclonecoaster.com


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 2, 2022)

@cyclingday


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jun 2, 2022)

Sold the tail light, dragged the fenders and seat half across the country for two people who decided not to buy them.  It took me a few days after I bought it after an auction to figure out what it was.


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 2, 2022)




----------



## Maskadeo (Jun 2, 2022)

Just a few different bikes from my favorites.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jun 2, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> He knows what he has! Another CABE member has visited. V/r Shawn



Good luck with that.  A few have visited.  Give Hank my best!


----------



## biker (Jun 2, 2022)

.


----------



## biker (Jun 2, 2022)

.


----------



## Lonestar (Jun 2, 2022)

That be the one...I already know ...I'm OUT! 😥
I guess I'm not as sneeky as I thought I was! 🤣
No sense in spending $50 in gas now! Damn CABERs...

...Kiddin' Yall


----------



## slick (Jun 2, 2022)

What about the William Randolph Hearst bike? Love that maroon color on it. Anyone know the real story about it? Was it a special order or ? How was it found? Inquiring minds want to know......


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 2, 2022)




----------



## cyclingday (Jun 2, 2022)

@oldandtired


----------



## OC54 (Jun 2, 2022)




----------



## biker (Jun 3, 2022)

.


----------



## biker (Jun 3, 2022)

.


----------



## biker (Jun 3, 2022)

.


----------



## biker (Jun 3, 2022)

.


----------



## tacochris (Jun 3, 2022)

biker said:


> .
> 
> View attachment 1638666
> 
> ...



Is there a story on this one?  Almost worthy of being blown up and made a piece of wall art in that state!


----------



## srfndoc (Jun 3, 2022)

This is my favorite, not sure who ended up buying it:


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 3, 2022)

tacochris said:


> Is there a story on this one?  Almost worthy of being blown up and made a piece of wall art in that state!



That one got serviced and detailed, and is now residing in Southern California.
It’s definitely one of the nicest original condition Aerocycles in the hobby.


----------



## tacochris (Jun 3, 2022)

cyclingday said:


> That one got serviced and detailed, and is now residing in Southern California.
> It’s definitely one of the nicest original condition Aerocycles in the hobby.



Man......man.  I need to get back out on the road picking again.  If I ever found an early autocycle, motorbike or aerocycle it would be in my hands until death I promise you that much.
What an amazing find.


----------



## slick (Jun 3, 2022)

So what about an actual registry of originals and of remanufactured Aerocycles? My guess, probably 35 original bikes with original tanks in them whether they be restored or original paint or faux paint but having all OEM parts.  Remanufactured bikes having either fiberglass tanks or handmade steel tanks, I'd guess another 20 or so maybe?? What do you guys think?


----------



## Maskadeo (Jun 3, 2022)

I would say that figure is low on both counts.


----------



## OC54 (Jun 4, 2022)




----------



## OC54 (Jun 4, 2022)

Blue Aero before 
Blue Aero and after


----------



## mike j (Jun 4, 2022)

....


----------



## Str8 (Jun 4, 2022)

These are the 1st and 2nd Aerocycles in this iconic picture.  I've always wondered where the third one is.....


----------



## kreika (Jun 4, 2022)

There was that house paint one here on the Cabe a bunch of years back. I think it was green or blue? Has that ever resurfaced?


----------



## oldbikebuck (Jun 4, 2022)

Not sure who the owner is.


----------



## Salt Flat Cycles (Jun 6, 2022)

I found this one a few years back. Had no idea what it was when I bought it, the seller insisted it was something other than a schwinn. Only the frame, seat post, and crank assembly were original. The cranks were damaged beyond repair (welded in multiple places including the pedals). This is how it looked when I found it.




I cleaned up a bad messy reweld at the top tube and seatpost. There was still a fair amount of original paint under multiple layers of house paint. I made it rideable with random parts I had sitting around. I wanted to ride it at least once before I sold it. These are tiny frames! Sold to someone on the cabe who had been collecting parts.


----------



## OC54 (Jun 6, 2022)

Hey I ended up with that frame. Thanks for the history.


----------



## OC54 (Jun 6, 2022)

Horn button used on Aerocycles.


----------



## raidingclosets (Jun 6, 2022)

OC54 said:


> View attachment 1641121
> Horn button used on Aerocycles.



If I’m not mistaken just used on the early Aerocycles, think that was a short lived design.  
Not sure if it happened over time or during manufacturing but just about every one I’ve seen (including a NOS one) has a cracked button housing. The early toggle style pictured also doesn’t seem as sure fire to make the connection and sound the horn as the later Bakelite buttons.  The wires were also soldered in place inside one of the button components which makes rewiring them a bit more difficult.


----------



## OC54 (Jun 9, 2022)

We cant leave out the Orange Aerocycle.


----------



## slick (Jun 9, 2022)

There is a black one also with white inserts. Older house paint style repaint that was in the evolution of the bicycle books I believe. I have a photo somewhere.


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Jun 9, 2022)

This iconic Aerocycle picture was done by Dean Butterfield. Actually he hired a professional photographer for the shoot at one of Doc Gibson's meet. In the picture are Aerocycles from left to right owned by Kenny Blackburn-Steve Castelli-Dean Butterfield. Dean later sold a very limited/numbered edition of these pictures-this is one of them. Dean's bike was featured in a Playboy magazine 'Women on the move'(1988).  One of those pictures is below. This event was a big deal and I think at the time there were 7 known Aerocycles in the hobby. These bikes seemed to move at about $4000-that was a lot of money then. A few years later I think we were able to count 55 known across the states in collectors hands.


----------



## srfndoc (Jun 9, 2022)

I bet he never washed that bike again.  😄


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 9, 2022)

Yeah, I heard, that Dean made a fortune off the pay per sniff on that saddle.


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Jun 9, 2022)

👃👅👃👅👃👅👃👅👅👅👅👅👅
.

MaaaamiiiTaaaa querida... 👀  👀  👀  👅

Tooooomaaa Aerocycle....


😋😋😋👃👃👃👅👅👅


----------



## YenkoStingerMaxx (Jun 10, 2022)

One of these days, I'd love to see an AeroCycle in person.


----------



## YenkoStingerMaxx (Jun 11, 2022)

Anyone in SoCal with an AeroCycle? Would love to see one in person!


----------



## sarmisluters (Jun 11, 2022)

OC54 said:


> We cant leave out the Orange Aerocycle.View attachment 1642778
> 
> View attachment 1642780
> 
> View attachment 1642781



Where is this bike today ? 
What is the history of this bike ?


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 11, 2022)

sarmisluters said:


> Where is this bike today ?
> What is the history of this bike ?



Last I know it’s still in Seattle


----------



## OC54 (Jun 27, 2022)




----------



## OC54 (Jul 7, 2022)




----------



## OC_Rolling_Art (Jul 7, 2022)

Cool bike, looks original - and a cool sign behind it with the Northrop N-9M, the smaller developmental version of the YB-35 and jet powered YB-49. I worked at Northrop from '83-'93 on the B-2 and got to learn about them a bit.


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 7, 2022)

Wow!
Love that Northrop sign.
Nice compliment to the Aerocycle.


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Jul 10, 2022)

The original paint ORANGE  AreoCycle is making an appearance along with possibly a couple more AeroCycles October 1rst in Tacoma !








						Burley Creek Swap Tacoma October 1rst UPDATE ! Added attractions !!! | Swap Meets, Events, Rides
					

Burley Creek will have the honor of displaying Chauncy's legendary original paint ORANGE SCHWINN AREOCYCLE. Arguably the Holy Grail of Schwinn Prewar balloon bikes and this is only it's second public showing. Looking like another couple Aerocycle's will be displayed also. Once again T-shirts and...




					thecabe.com


----------



## YenkoStingerMaxx (Jul 10, 2022)

Anyone in Southern California have an Aerocycle? I have never seen one in person.


----------



## catfish (Jul 10, 2022)

YenkoStingerMaxx said:


> Anyone in Southern California have an Aerocycle? I have never seen one in person.



I thought everyone in So Cal had one?


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jul 10, 2022)

YenkoStingerMaxx said:


> Anyone in Southern California have an Aerocycle? I have never seen one in person.



🧐

More probably reside there than anywhere else on planet Earth.  View post #16, etc.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jul 28, 2022)

Adding some photos without context pulled from my drop box account while searching for something else.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jul 28, 2022)

A few more


----------



## YenkoStingerMaxx (Jul 28, 2022)

Nice. I think one of them is owned by Mike Wolfe from American Pickers.


----------



## MrMonark13 (Jul 28, 2022)

YenkoStingerMaxx said:


> Nice. I think one of them is owned by Mike Wolfe from American Pickers.



I believe it’s actually 4


----------



## Drosentreter (Jul 28, 2022)

Lonestar said:


> online pic from a shop kinda local to me...I have no idea how old the pic is...
> 
> View attachment 1638161
> 
> It's killin' me! Look at it! It's yellin'  "Save me Lonestar!"



I’d be beating down their door🤣


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 29, 2022)




----------



## YenkoStingerMaxx (Jul 29, 2022)

Oh, that's cool!


----------



## OC54 (Aug 9, 2022)




----------

